# MSF's



## Luxurious (Aug 30, 2006)

Post your swatches here, please


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

You mean like this: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54482

or swatches on the skin?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm NC20:


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 31, 2006)

stereo rose, petticoat, porcelain pink (can hardly see it :/ ), new vegas, shimpagne, naked you, shooting star


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 1, 2006)

oh man. i guess they dont want anybody directly linking.

go to http://legacycollection.org/mac/v/sw...inishswatches/


----------



## lara (Sep 1, 2006)

*Product Images*

_Shooting Star_ - http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-155
_Porcelain Pink _- http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-156
_Shimpagne _- http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-157
_New Vegas _- http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-119
_Petticoat_ - http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-118


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 2, 2006)

*Gold Deposit*

*Clickable thumbnail*


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 2, 2006)

*So Ceylon

Clickable thumbnail*


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 2, 2006)

*Clockwise
So Ceylon, Shimpagne, Naked You, New Vegas
clickable thumbnail*


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 2, 2006)

*Pinks
L-R
Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Stereo Rose

clickable thumbnail*





*Stereo Rose

clickable thumbnail*


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 2, 2006)

*Porcelain Pink vs Petticoat*

*Porcelain Pink vs Petticoat

pic 1 side by side
pic 2 buffed a little*

_both pics are clickable thumbnails_


----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2006)

http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-179
MSFs various swatched on wrist over NW20 Select Cover-Up concealer, shot in natrual light with accurate colour matching.


----------



## mezzamy (Nov 19, 2006)

*MSFs*

My current collection of MSFs (i'm waiting on New Vegas and So Ceylon in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) swatched on NC30-35 skin using ModelCo. Face Base as a primer. As you can see, the primer balled a bit on application because I applied too much.

Click for a larger picture!


----------



## mezzamy (Dec 12, 2006)

My newest MSFs - New Vegas and So Ceylon. Swatched on NC30-35 skin using ModelCo. Face Base as a primer. 

Click for full size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and for shade reference, i've swatched them next to Shimpagne and Shooting Star


----------



## Amber (Dec 29, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...sfswatches.jpg

I saw this posted on MUA today.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_this was created/done and posted by [email protected]



_


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 30, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...P1010008-3.jpg
lightscapade, porcelain pink, glissade, petticoat


----------

